# Tank Mate Suggestions



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey guys! I'm going to get a new betta in about two months, and I was wondering what other fish I should get. I'm thinking about some balloon bellied mollies, some zebra danios, and some ghost shrimp. They would probably be in a five gallon tank with filtration. Are those good choices, and what else would work?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

5 gallons would only hold a betta and either 1 snail, OR one or 2 shrimps. Too many inhabitants will mess with the water quality.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

How big a tank will it be living in?

Yeah read it's only 5 gallons, can't keep more fish in a 5 gallon, 1 betta with a snail or 1 betta with two shrimp. Anything more than that you will likely kill your betta and his tank mates by ammonia poisoning or aggression and stress issues.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> How big a tank will it be living in?


Like I said, five gallons. And would that really be too small? If it would than I would only put one or two mollies...


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

tetras,paties,and mostly everything in a community tank area.(check for min. tank size of each fish before you buy)


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

10 gallon minimum for ANY other fish in a tank, even if it's just one molly you need a 10 gallon tank.

Also mollies are schooling so having one is really just dooming it to a bad life from the start. They get stressed without others of their kind which opens them to illness or simply just die of stress.
Edit: Also mollies are brackish not freashwater as I recall.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Wow. I don't know if I have room for a 10 gall. I've read and heard that in a community tank you only need about a 1.5 gallons per fish.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Ha, I wish, nope you need 1 gallon per inch of fish and even then that's faulty as some fish produce more waste and things like mystery snails need 2.5 gallons alone as do Betta in all reality for long health. Most smaller schooling fish need twice that because you can't just have one or two, you need at least 5-7 to make schooling fish happy. So that's average of 10 gallons though 20 gallons for community tanks is better and 30 gallons is what i consider (safe community tank size).

I would say get one nerit snail or pond snail for a 5 gallon (no mystery snail they get too big for 5 gallons). Either that or cycle your tank and then get a few shrimp but shrimp are so sensitive I do not recommend them to begginers.

Edit: Here is fish and tank requirements.

Tetra, dwarf pygmy's, guppies:
Tropical freashwater 10 gallon min

Mollies:
Brackish water
10 gallon min

Danio's:
20 gallons (highly active fish, need tons of space)

Shrimp, snails:
5 gallons


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, a 5G is too small. As you may know, a lot of info in the Internet is pretty much wrong. It's all based on the real deal, their bioload. As registered said, a small nerite or 2-3 shrimp is it. Remember to cycle it. IMO, mollies need 20G at the least, they're also best in brackish since in freshwater their immune system is weaker.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Wow. Well, thanks for the advice. When the time comes, I'll see if I can squeeze in a 10 gall, but for now I think I'll have to get the 5. Both of my bettas are in their own 2.5 gallon tank, and I didn't think that that was the minimum. The workers at the pet stores always tell you that you can get away with much less than needed. I read on the Internet (and right away I knew that this was not true) that each fish only needs about a half gallon!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

:O Half a gallon is cruel, 1 gallon is okay but shouldn't be long term unless heavily planted and well heated as 1 gallons are hard to heat. 2.5 is min because it gives plenty of room, can be easily heated, and can even be cycled if you are really good at it. My sis had her betta in a .5 gallon and that fish was miserable until I gave her my old 1.5 gallon tank and heater. He's SOO much more active and healthy now. 

The other option with a 5 gallon tank is getting a divider and having 2 betta in it. Betta's have low waste production and can be comfortably kept in a 5 gallon together....so long as it's divided.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm not looking to have a divider, even if the tank is 5 gall. My original setup that lasted for about an hour was to have each of them in a 2.5 with a divider. I quickly moved one into a bowl after realizing that it wasn't good. SF, the one that was in the bowl, is now in his own tank. I hope that I can get that 10 gallon! Thanks again for all of the advice.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

10 gallons are better for community fish, if you get a 10 gallon then I would get 5-7 neon tetra's with the betta and maybe one snail or a few shrimp...again snail over shrimp for newbies to cycling tanks. QT the tetra's for 2 weeks before adding the betta though as they tend to be sick from some pet stores.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, yeah. In also forgot to say, all the fish you listed there as tank mates will only be available for 20G+. For a 10G; neon tetras, cories, snails, and shrimp will be good. Not all at once though, one species at a time.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

In a ten gallon, I would prefer to have mollies in the community. How many would I be able to keep if there was one betta?


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorry. Posted right after you, lebronthebetta. So no mollies, then.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry for the mollies. /: You can have guppies, though. But you'd have to get ones with shorter fins and dull colors. (Practically female ones)


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

And about a half gallon being cruel? I saw at least thirty mollies in a ten gallon tank at the pet store yesterday. A half gallon is cruel, but what I saw just made me want to smack the pet store owner.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Petstores are masters at overstocking a tank, look at any tank at a petstore and...don't do what they do, they you'll have a healthy tank with happy fish. I saw some 100 goldfish in a 30 gallon once, it was sick.


----------



## Sprinkles55 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey! Sadly as everyone else said, 5 gallons is a little too small for all the fish you listed. You could also add one ADF to your 5G; I have one African Dwarf Frog with my one betta and they've both been doing great! It's just hard to feed them sometimes, Sprinkles goes after anything that can be eaten lol!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I used to have a frog! It was so weird...for a couple of months he was transparent. I was about six so my twin sister and I named him hopper.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

registereduser said:


> 5 gallons would only hold a betta and either 1 snail, OR one or 2 shrimps. Too many inhabitants will mess with the water quality.


+1 Perfect post.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm confused (forgive me I'm blond) but do you mean that I could fit one betta with two snails OR one betta with three shrimps in a 5gall tank?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Being blonde doesn't mean you're stupid, it varies on the individual person. ;-) What they were trying to say was, you can have *one betta and 1 snail OR 1 betta and 2-3 shrimp.* Snails produce a lot of ammonia so having 1 in a 5G with a betta is also kinda pushing the limit.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

LOL. I do get straight "A" s. For the past grading period, my lowest subject was math, 97 percent in the accelerated class. Not to brag. I'm getting off topic! I'm still not sure about a five gall being too small, though. I think that having two fish wouldn't be to much for a five gallon. Bryanacute had most of her females in a sorority five gall. Is there any combination of two fish (one having to be a betta, of course) that would work in a five gall? Not that shrimp and snails aren't cool, but I would prefer fish.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

No, unless you divide the tank for a betta. Maybe 1 dwarf puffer. (They're messy and aggressive, research them and don't think they're easy to take care of if you see how they look. No bettas with them, either) Bryana was taking care of an ill female I heard, sororities will need a minimum of 10G.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah again unless your tank is divided you can have two betta but that is the only other fish you can keep in 5 gallons. A full on working sorority is 10 gallons minimum.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I also have a question...I'm kind of worried, but I'm not sure if I should start a new thread. When I got home from school, the water in both of my tanks was 85* with no heater. For now, I have just chosen to leave the overhead light off. Should I be worried about the temp being that high?


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

when my temp. got that high my bettawas okay. but still not sure.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Big news!!!  For my B-day tank, I'm allowed to get about a twelve gallon! I'm also allowed to bring in a new class pet that ONLY I get to take care of (in addition to the tarantula that only I take care of, the cockroach that I help with, and the bearded dragon that I help with. Our teacher loves animals!) AND my parents have agreed to let me get an other one for my mom's new office, as long as she gets to pick it out!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

crowntaillove3 said:


> Big news!!!  For my B-day tank, I'm allowed to get about a twelve gallon! I'm also allowed to bring in a new class pet that ONLY I get to take care of (in addition to the tarantula that only I take care of, the cockroach that I help with, and the bearded dragon that I help with. Our teacher loves animals!) AND my parents have agreed to let me get an other one for my mom's new office, as long as she gets to pick it out!


sweeeeet! How fun!!! I my teachers loved animals that much when I was in school! Unfortunately, having a class pet while in college is useless.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

LOL... I have picked out my tank for the community! It's a 15 gall. If you go into the fish boutique in the petsmart website, it is the first one. Here is a the item name:
*Aqueon® 15 Gallon Column Deluxe Aquarium Kit*

I know it came out big... I'll get a pic up soon! Sadly, I'm getting it well after the current "up to 25% off on most things aquatic" sale.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Here it is! The pic on the website sure has it all dolled up... How many mollies and/or tetras and/or zebra danios could I have in here with one betta?


----------



## shawnee (Jan 23, 2013)

*neons*

try some neons


----------



## shawnee (Jan 23, 2013)

wish my teacher woul let us have pets


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

shawnee said:


> try some neons


 Neon tetras? I used to have some...they were impossible to kill. They also ate each other... One day, one was missing and one was HUGE. Fishy horror movie! How many could I have (but if I can only have one other kind of fish, I would definitely go for the mollies) in there?


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

shawnee said:


> wish my teacher woul let us have pets


My class is super lucky to have three (soon five! One new betta coming from me, one from bryanacute) class pets. Of course, I am one of the two "zookeepers" and I have to clean and care for three pets with water, disinfectant spray, Clorox wipes, and paper towels... Crickets are messy! And that is only the food for the pets. Luckily, bettas don't eat crickets.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I haven't been on in so long!!! All of a sudden, Christmas break ends and life starts again. So--update: the tank in Mom's office got shot down. We walked into petco planing on getting a betta and we walked out with a guinea pig. Since then, we have gotten an other guinea pig and the tank at school got shot down. The pigs, Snickers and Buddy, are doing good, and so are my two bettas! Thank goodness I got the birthday tank I wanted! I got the fifteen gallon three days ago. When I opened the box, one of the water conditioners had spilled and it got all over the tank. The tank isn't stocked yet; waiting till Saturday to get my fish! I don't know what I was thinking planning on having all of those fish in a 5 gallon. So the current plan is to get one male betta, some BB mollies, and maybe some ghost shrimp. I might get some danios. Anyways, I'm kind of bummed about not getting the two smaller tanks, but I got my big one!


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Congrats, that sounds awesome! I too have a massive, expensive project coming up- 30 gallon community. Stocking with Bloodfin Tetras, a Gourami, snails, Otos and maybe some Ghost Shrimp and a female Betta. Lots of planning, and I hope that your new tank works out perfectly!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

*BEFORE you stock,* there are some things that you should consider. These are very important. 

Firstly, what is your water like? Is it hard or soft, and is your pH high or low? This will effect the kind of fish that will be able to live long, healthy live in your water. Tetras and danios prefer softer water with a low pH. Mollies like hard water with a high pH.

Secondly, I have to agree with Lebron on the mollies. They are really fish that need 20 gallons. They are not great betta tankmates, IMO, as they won't thrive in freshwater the way they do in brackish water, which your betta would hate. They also prefer lower temperatures. 

Thirdly, danios are a poor choice also. They are sub-tropical fish, where as bettas are high-end tropical (i.e. bettas need water in the 78-82 range to thrive, whereas danios do best in temperatures below 75, with 72 being great). Danios are also super active and need the full length of a 2 foot tank. If you got the 15 galon you mentioned earlier, it just doesn't give them a large enough footprint to swim in. 

Neons are probably a better idea, but they are still a fish that enjoy zoom room. If you have water soft enough for tetras, consider ember tetras. They are smaller and less active than neons, so should be fine in the footprint of your tank.

I'm sorry that this limits your options, but it is really important to make sure that the fish you get will be happy in your tank.  Congrats on the guinea pigs, and *make sure you find out* *hardness and pH!*


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm kind of upset that I'm not able to get the fish I wanted, but I also know that it isn't fair to the fish to keep them in a bad habitat. Thank you for letting me know. For the water hardness, my city has REALLY hard water. But, my house has a water softener in the shower in the basement. The tank will be in my room on the second floor, so having to go down two sets of stairs might be a bit of an inconvenience. I'm willing to do it, but I would prefer to not have to. For the pH, I haven't tested yet. I feel like such a bad mother, not testing before I put my two fish into their tanks! They are doing fine, though, so I am guessing that the pH is at an okay level for them. When I go to petsmart today I'll be sure to pick up a pH tester. I feel stupid asking this, but what other kind of fish besides neons could I keep with a betta? I'm still very open to suggestions at this point, and here are some stats on the tank:

Water -- hard or soft depending on the fish
pH -- to find out later
Temp -- no heater, but temp stays at about 78 degrees in my room
Filtration -- a three power filter
Measurements -- 2' tall by 13" by 13", 15 gallon

If you need anything else, I'll try to figure it out!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

There are a bunch of options if you can have two different types of water! 

Hard water: Endler's Livebearers (so much fun!) guppies (don't mix with Endlers, they will cross-breed), dwarf hatchetfish, Australia/PNG natives like spotted blue-eyes (you'd probably have to order these dudes online).

Soft water: neon or ember tetras (embers are gorgeous), pygmy cories, panda cories, rasbora maculata...

My head is full of cold right now, but there are others, I promise! I'm just too full of sniffles to think of them. I'll get back to you.  You unfortunately have the same limitation I do - a very tall, skinny tank, which does reduce your species options!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

So true! I got the tank set up!!!! EEK! I'm so excited. There are no fish; I'm gonna wait a couple of days to put them in. I'll get a picture up as soon as I can, and the bubbles are making it impossible to get a clear shot. I got a pH tester and an ammonia tester, so that's good. But, I recently have learned that I actually only have access to hard water. We have a water softener, but we never got it in. What a bummer! The good thing is that I was planning on getting the fish today, but the store that has more supplies, the local PetSmart, has a very small selection of fish. The bettas? They were terrible quality and horrible color. I felt bad for them. The store that has less supplies but more fish, the local Pet Co., has lots of beautiful bettas. So, if I'm going to make two stops, I don't have to settle for lower quality fish or less supplies. Right now, I'm considering on having a tank with lots of little fish and no bettas. I wanted to get some dwarf gouramis, but the temp in my room is too high. So, the choice of the hour is to get platties and maybe some other guppies or tetras if they all can be housed in hard water. I'm waiting for the two testers to accumulate to the water to get a good reading. I'll be posting more on that soon!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

The pH is 8.1, and the ammonia is less than .02, so I think the ammonia is good but the pH is a little high. What should the pH be? I feel stupid asking this, but I'm still a little new to this. Thanks so much for all of the help so far!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

If you can't get Endlers locally, it's worth going online for them.  I have had both guppies and Endlers, and every time I see them dashing around like little rainbows, I fall in love all over again. That said, a tank full of high-quality male fancy guppies would look super-nice too! 

The pH depends on the type of fish you want - livebearers should be ok in your pH, but optimum pH would be a little lower.

If you don't want bettas, you might be able to have shell-dweller cichlids (or I could be going crazy).


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Believe me, if I had enough room for a chichlid, I would have one right now. I love the look of them! But, all of the ones that I saw needed at least thirty gallons. I've never heard of a shell-dweller, but I'll have to look into it. I have a couple of days to figure out what kind of fish I want to get, so I'll have to do some more research and looking at the petco website. I'll keep updating as I go along, and I'll have a picture up as soon as the bubbles go away!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I had a german blue. He did pretty good for a while, but I eventually I had to pull him since my betta started nipping himself and I just couldn't get them both in the same tank after that (cause of my male betta).


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

After doing more research, I have discovered that the dwarf gouramis would do fine in the temp of my room! The Pet Smart worker said that the highest temp that they can tolerate is about 76 degrees, but the Pet co. website, wikipedia, and aquaticcommunity.com has said that they do well in temps from 72 - 82 degrees. Looks like I know what I'm going to get for my tank! I need to get some floating plants and some taller plants, and I can also get some guppies or tetras to go with them. Take that, Pet Smart guy, Mike!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I'd go for the guppies - they will enjoy your water more than the tetras, and don't need quite as much lateral swimming space.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Okay -- I like the look of the guppies better anyway. Thanks for all of the helpful suggestions. I'm pretty sure that I've made up my mind! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Can't wait to see pictures! 

Do be careful with dwarf gouramis - 1 in 5 carry irridovirus, which is a fatal disease that can be transferred to other fish. Be extremely careful with your sourcing, or consider a different type such as the honey gourami.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Will do! I can't wait to get it set up.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Okay! The tank is all set up and I got so mad at the bubbles this morning that I just had to take my sponge and wipe the ones in the front away. THIS IS NOT THE FINISHED PRODUCT. I'm probably going to get a tall plant in the back left corner, a hanging plant, and maybe a rock thing in the front right corner. And, of course, it won't be done until I get the three gouramis and the five guppies that I'm planning on!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorry! I know it turned out sideways. Does anyone know how to turn a pic?? lol


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

It's probably sideways in your album. 

Love the setup! There won't be room for three gouramis, though - they are relatively territorial and will probably come to blows in such a limited space. 1 gourami and 5 guppies will stock you.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Okay. Would I be able to do two gouramis and three guppies or something? I have plenty of time. I see that you're from Australia. Here in the U.S., we have a huge snow storm, so I can't drive anywhere for a while. Wish I was with you!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I live in the ACT, which is not exactly a sunny paradise.  It's dry and dusty in summer, and freezing in winter. Autumn, which it is right now, is temporarily pleasant, but it won't last. 

I'm honestly not sure on how two gouramis would get on in that tank - I'd start a thread asking about it in the Other Fish section of the forum, and maybe PM Olympia.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks! I wish it was fall. Right now it is early spring and it is snowing like crazy. I already have at least 6 inches.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I'd just do 1 Gourami and 5 Guppies.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Yeah. Everything I've recently heard says so. I can't wait to stock up! I'm planning to go to petco on Wednesday, but my school had a snow day today and the roads actually aren't that bad. I might go today if I'm lucky! Thanks for all of the help to make this possible!:thankyou::yourock:


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Okay! Status report. My friend has snails coming out of her ears, and she brought four of them for the tank at school. She only put two of them in, and her and bryanacute didn't want the other two. So, she asked me if I wanted to take them! I said yes, and now I have these two mystery snails and I want to make sure that they can go in my tank. Would these be okay in my 15 gallon with the other fish? And I'm going to get the fish today! Soooooo excited!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Update: my 15 gallon has been stocked for six days, and all of the fish are alive and well! Actually, they aren't well. The PetSmart "manager" kept on saying that I needed more fish and that the gouramis needed to be kept in at least pairs, so I walked out of there with two dwarf gouramis, three guppies, three long finned red minor tetras (if I said all of those names in the right order), and five ghost shrimp, one of which was pregnant. I knew I was over stocking, but my mom and I felt uncomfortable saying that I had too many fish to the lady "helping" us. One or two of the shrimp have already died. Does the mother shrimp die right after she lays her eggs? And my gouramis, Sir Bubbles and Squirt have been kind of territorial to each other. Squirt is always in the back of the bottom of the tank, and whenever Sir Bubbles comes near him he always chases him away. I've even seen Squirt try to nip Sir Bubbles' fins! Help.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Sir Bubbles passed away last night. It might have been from the common bacteria infection that dwarf gouramis often get, or it might have been from Squirt's bullying. My tank was overstocked anyways. SIP, Sir Bubbles.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

gouramis are like bettas are in the same family and males do not get along so well, if the tank is not cycled all the shrimp will die they can not tolerate the water changes that happen during cycling or I should say it's very rare that they will, if you have a test kit i would check the water every day or every other at the least and be ready to do water changes have plenty of conditioner on hand, the last few days of cycling can be pretty hard on fish, when in doubt do 50% water change wait a few hours and test again


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

All the advice given here is great and it is given by knowledgeable people with nothing to gain.


On the other hand:


1. Pet store employees are there to sell fish and make profits for the company and commissions for themselves (a PetSmart employee told me there is *no* need to cycle a tank before adding fish....hogwash!).


2. Pet store employees can't be expected to be knowledgeable in all areas...after all, they have to sell fish, puppies, kittens, birds, reptiles and all their supplies. They are, as the saying goes, often "Jacks of all trades; masters of none."


3. If you have a local fish store (LFS), you may pay more but you're paying for knowledge; they love fish and don't want to see them going to conditions where they won't thrive


4. Shrimp do not tolerate changing conditions so only put them in an established/cycled/stable aquarium (I learned this one firsthand after killing 12 in a cycling tank).


5. Shrimp are sensitive to copper so you can't use any plant fertilizers, medications or supplements with copper.


6. Some shrimp species need acidic and some need alkaline; some need cooler temps and some warmer. They are like all fish in that they are all different. 


7. Listen to the people who have actual experience; thank those who don't as you walk out the door.

PS: I have worked in both pet stores and LFS and I know of what I speak.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

*Forgot to add...*

Any shrimp less than 1/2" will make for very expensive Betta food.:roll:


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

My shrimp have since died anyway. Thanks for all of the advise!


----------



## Allirane (Mar 24, 2013)

crowntaillove3 said:


> Hey guys! I'm going to get a new betta in about two months, and I was wondering what other fish I should get. I'm thinking about some balloon bellied mollies, some zebra danios, and some ghost shrimp. They would probably be in a five gallon tank with filtration. Are those good choices, and what else would work?



I have my male in with three small dull guppies in a 5.5 and they love it. They get along well and the water never gets cloudy. For a month, everyone has been fine. I do 50% water change every week, though. That helps. 

If you are going to get a guppy (please don't get mollies. They get pretty big... I almost got one and then google pictures of sizes and was surprised) then get a dull one.

I hope I helped! Everyone and every betta is different! If you start seeing aggression, take the guppy out and bring him back.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Um... I already got my tank... I have one dwarf gourami, three male guppies, two golden mystery snails, and three red long finned red minor tetras. Thanks for the input, though!


----------

